# One mother's solution to the Baltimore riots



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://gma.yahoo.com/baltimore-mom...-violence-142918402--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

She's starting to teach her 'teenage son about personal responsibility.
But she's starting the lesson much too late.
What was she doing, when he was younger?

Well, at least she's trying to knock some sense into him now.
Late is better than never.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> She's starting to teach her 'teenage son about personal responsibility.
> But she's starting the lesson much too late.
> What was she doing, when he was younger?
> 
> ...


She might need a baseball bat to get thru to him though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As a child, I do not recall my mother ever laying a hand on me. But, I do recall her telling me that as soon as my father got home from work, he would deal with me. 

That in itself, was enough to screw up my whole day.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Late to start discipline or not, Hat's off to that lady!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

My question is when is the media going to stop calling these cockroaches protesters/demonstrators....... They do not even come close to what is considered protesting.........


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Not so sure it's a late start to discipline...... Saw the whole vid today -- that young man had the fear of mama in his look along with the knowledge he F'd up BIG TIME. The looks he was giving mom clearly indicated she was boss... He knew he'd done wrong and he knew he was gonna catch it.

ETA peer pressure is a tough thing to overcome -- at least she showed up to set him straight.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> As a child, I do not recall my mother ever laying a hand on me. But, I do recall her telling me that as soon as my father got home from work, he would deal with me.
> 
> That in itself, was enough to screw up my whole day.


If the mean mom was to say "Just you wait 'til your father comes home!"................never mind.

GW


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

goldwing said:


> If the mean mom was to say "Just you wait 'til your father comes home!"................never mind.
> 
> GW


Nope - said she was single mom of 1 boy, 3 girls and she was determined her boy wasn't gonna turn out like Freddie Gray.

ETA: Check that 1 boy and 5 girls - six total


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If the mother had been disciplining her son before the rioting began, and if she had been seen doing it, more likely than not, she would have been arrested for it.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Perhaps what's being overlooked here is the sad fact that there's no father in the picture. I personally believe that the absence of fathers from the lives of young folks acccounts for much of the anti social behavior we see. There is no one there to set limits or show a young guy what it really means to be a man. With the father missing from the picture, is it any wonder there are so many young people, male and female, who have no idea how to be an adult and contribute to society ? I see a mother who is trying to regain control of a son who has overstepped his bounds, but wouldn't a father be a far better person to deal with this issue ? Call me old fashioned but I still believe God meant for a man and a woman to raise children together.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Philco, you have hit the nail on the head. I think that when the first real discipline other than from mom comes from either a teacher or a policeman, the

time has passed beyond where a real difference can be made in behavior. Having a Dad who is there to raise a child with the mother is very important.

GW


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Being a teacher of 39 years, I am most certain that she has been disciplining her son and the rest of her 6 children from day one. If this had been the 1st time her son would have been hitting her back and cursing her like a dog, I've seen it more than once. He was down there because he was with his friends and pier pressure is a powerful thing. A few years ago some students at the high school that I teach at decided to make signs, skip class, and go down to the highway and protest something (can't remember just what the reason was). I noticed that one of the protesters was a tuba player in my band so I stopped and told her that she had better get back to class but she ignored me. Her mom and I had gone to school together and I knew that she wouldn't appreciate her daughters picture on the evening news so I called and told her what was going on. She left work and was down at the school within 15 minutes. She took her daughter by the ear and marched her into the principals office and made her apologize for skipping class and made her promise to never do it again.

Both of these parents realize that it is their responsibility to *RAISE* their children to become responsible adults. I hope that all parents in America learn from the example set by the brave lady in Baltimore. Time to start RAISING our children again.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

From what little was shown in the initial clip I posted, have to wonder if he was looking to join the rioting or to score some merchandise from stores broken open by the rioters. (He was wearing a backpack after all)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Philco said:


> Perhaps what's being overlooked here is the sad fact that there's no father in the picture. I personally believe that the absence of fathers from the lives of young folks acccounts for much of the anti social behavior we see. There is no one there to set limits or show a young guy what it really means to be a man. With the father missing from the picture, is it any wonder there are so many young people, male and female, who have no idea how to be an adult and contribute to society ? I see a mother who is trying to regain control of a son who has overstepped his bounds, but wouldn't a father be a far better person to deal with this issue ? Call me old fashioned but I still believe God meant for a man and a woman to raise children together.


As someone who grew up without a father - I somewhat resent that. If you think a male parent is the only one who can instill a degree of honor, pride, discipline, etc. then you don't know my mother.....


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> From what little was shown in the initial clip I posted, have to wonder if he was looking to join the rioting or to score some merchandise from stores broken open by the rioters. (He was wearing a backpack after all)


Like I said, he was probably down there because of his friends and once down there the MOB MENTALITY takes over. Most kids wear backpacks.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> As someone who grew up without a father - I somewhat resent that. If you think a male parent is the only one who can instill a degree of honor, pride, discipline, etc. then you don't know my mother.....


Agreed, I was raised without a father too. Mom was the greatest.

However, it is more difficult for a women because they tend to want to spoil their little boys. They can take care of them but they can't show them how to be a man or what it is to be a man. This makes it more difficult for males to mature. In my case, I had uncles, my band director, and a grandfather that went out of their way to look after me. With so many single moms these days, we need the big brother programs more than ever.

Unrelated, don't be surprised if the DHHR investigates the mom from Baltimore for child abuse.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Greybeard said:


> <snip>
> 
> Unrelated, don't be surprised if the DHHR investigates the mom from Baltimore for child abuse.


I think if they do, they'll have another, entirely different, sort of riot to deal with.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Black women can fight, literally. Good for the mom.

I was once told by a coworker who was a black man,I had to run out of the house , my wife was whupping me good, he said ,,,,you know let me tell you....
("white folks say they just got into a big fight with their wife, it ain't nothing but talk n yelling") Same black coworker,,, (" when black peoples get into a big fight with their wife ,we fight, we're throwing hard punches, kicks.") true statement.

That mother could whip that boys A$$ and he knows it. She probably has a hundred fights under her belt.
:boxing::boxing:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

A bunch of fathers and grandfathers, too.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/347yra/citizens_lining_up_to_protect_baltimore_police/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> A bunch of fathers and grandfathers, too.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/347yra/citizens_lining_up_to_protect_baltimore_police/


Great photo!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Greybeard said:


> <snip> MOB MENTALITY


isn't that an oxymoron? :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing:


> If the mean mom was to say "Just you wait 'til your father comes home!"................never mind.


*Yes!!!!!!* The question is which father?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The mother in many households control the husband also, mine does ,lol.

Even the Native American Indians were controlled by the wives council. 



Because women’s activities were central to the community’s welfare, they also held important political, social, and economic power. In many North American societies, clan membership and material goods descended through women. For example, the Five (later Six) Nations of the Iroquois Confederation all practiced matrilineal descent. Clan matrons selected men to serve as their chiefs, and they deposed chiefs with whom they were dissatisfied. Women’s life-giving roles also played a part in their political and social authority. In Native American creation stories, it was often the woman who created life, through giving birth to children, or through the use of their own bodies to create the earth, from which plants and animals emerged.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> Goldwing:
> 
> *Yes!!!!!!* The question is which father?


Every now and then I agree with you. This is *NOT* one of those times.

Stereotype much?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mom, see what happens when you don't buy toys when their young.......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Greybeard said:


> Being a teacher of 39 years, I am most certain that she has been disciplining her son and the rest of her 6 children from day one. If this had been the 1st time her son would have been hitting her back and cursing her like a dog...He was down there because he was with his friends and pier pressure is a powerful thing...I hope that all parents in America learn from the example set by the brave lady in Baltimore. Time to start RAISING our children again.


Upon reflection, I have to agree with you on all counts.
Yes, she most probably has been exercising discipline at home all along.
Yes, the kid was acting according to peer pressure, rather than from lax discipline.
Yes, we need people to go back to actively parenting their children.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:


> Stereotype much?


Sure! Why not? The other side has no problem with it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> 
> Sure! Why not? The other side has no problem with it.


And so that makes it right? Not in my book.


----------



## bullet1234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Protesters do not throw rocks at police, burn places down,
loot businesses, etc. I believe *CRIMINALS DO THAT*


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

bullet1234 said:


> Protesters do not throw rocks at police, burn places down,
> loot businesses, etc. I believe *CRIMINALS DO THAT*


Again - the Boston Tea Party ring any bells? Were those guys patriots, or *CRIMINALS*? (Emphasis borrowed from above)

Seems to me you can't have a patriot without a riot....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Again - the Boston Tea Party ring any bells? Were those guys patriots, or *CRIMINALS*? (Emphasis borrowed from above)
> 
> Seems to me you can't have a patriot without a riot....


Without the "riot" you're stuck with just a "pat"


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Again - the Boston Tea Party ring any bells? Were those guys patriots, or *CRIMINALS*? (Emphasis borrowed from above)
> 
> Seems to me you can't have a patriot without a riot....


Feeling a bit contrary today Sail? The Tea Party analogy with the looting little thugs is a tad more than a reach. With regard to Desertmans stereotype, according

to wikipedia, 70% of black children are born out of wedlock. See? That's the part that makes stereotyping so fun! Two thirds of the time the stereotype is correct! Hope you

get past this bold type thing soon.:goofy:

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Feeling a bit contrary today Sail? The Tea Party analogy with the looting little thugs is a tad more than a reach. With regard to Desertmans stereotype, according
> 
> to wikipedia, 70% of black children are born out of wedlock. See? That's the part that makes stereotyping so fun! Two thirds of the time the stereotype is correct! Hope you
> 
> ...


Borrowed the bold from bullet1234's post.

BTW, "out of wedlock" does not (necessarily) mean "no guy in house" Just sayin'

Contrary? Not really, just telling it how I see it - if that's contrary to your viewpoint, then I respectfully suggest it is you who are contrary. :goofy:

Hang in there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing:


> Feeling a bit contrary today Sail? The Tea Party analogy with the looting little thugs is a tad more than a reach. With regard to Desertmans stereotype, according
> 
> to wikipedia, 70% of black children are born out of wedlock. See? That's the part that makes stereotyping so fun! Two thirds of the time the stereotype is correct! Hope you


Thanks GW! Notice how quickly the Liberals have tarred and feathered the Baltimore Police Department?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> ...BTW, "out of wedlock" does not (necessarily) mean "no guy in house"...


Well, if momma wants to collect welfare or AFDC, there had better be no man in the house.
According to gummint rules, if you gotta man, you ain't gettin' welfare.

*...And about that "Boston Tea Party":* It was definitely _not_ a riot. It was a carefully planned, very carefully localized operation, executed by coördinated, focussed, organized members of a civil-disobedience fellowship. No rocks were thrown, no businesses except the tea-importers' ships were attacked, hardly any ancillary property damage occurred, and nobody was injured. Compare that to Baltimore, or Ferguson, or Watts.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well - I was astonished when I saw, how cruel in the eyes of a liberal a parent beats a little innocent child, that only want to play a little with his friends, were brutally beaten publicly by a violent parent. Since 20 years now the liberals teach us that we can't touch our own children even if they commit mass murder as long they kill conservatives. 

There must be a reason why the liberals all of a sudden forget to call for a Military Tribunal and the death penalty for this cruel and violent mom. The TV would be under normal conditions full of social workers and teachers that would complain that the child would suffer a life long phobia and fear because of cruel parenting. What happen to the liberals and their media? What a strange Media reaction. Where are the professional agasted teachers, and social workers. Where are the TV opinionators with their publicly shocked reviews? 

So tell me am I the only one that is astonished by the liberals and their outcome? No one here that wonder what they do and why they preach and speak in this case against their own political correct agenda? No one surprised? Am I the only one?

Normally they should had cried out loud foul. Violent parenting.

But my neighbor had a good idea what happen to the liberals. It is too close where the liberals in Media and Politic work and live. They don't mind when it happen far away from where they live like, Atlanta, Boise, Dallas etc. But this is to close. They are scared that this nice little children coming to close whooping their bud.
Well may he is right.
Socialists are always socialist for others but they don't like their own medicine in front of their houses. Than they change immediately, than is the liberal betterhuman play seriously over.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, if momma wants to collect welfare or AFDC, there had better be no man in the house.
> According to gummint rules, if you gotta man, you ain't gettin' welfare.
> 
> *...And about that "Boston Tea Party":* It was definitely _not_ a riot. It was a carefully planned, very carefully localized operation, executed by coördinated, focussed, organized members of a civil-disobedience fellowship. No rocks were thrown, no businesses except the tea-importers' ships were attacked, hardly any ancillary property damage occurred, and nobody was injured. Compare that to Baltimore, or Ferguson, or Watts.


:goofy:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

she was simply applying phycology


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, Sail...
You're just letting your British point-of-view influence your estimation of the behavior of us colonials.
And now you've gone and gotten your Union-Jack undershorts all in a twist...

I do hope that you weren't invested in that over-taxed tea shipment that ended up steeping for a lot more than the statutory three minutes, there in Boston Harbor.

:duel: :smt1099 :yawinkle:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cartoons

Cartoons


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Good for her and I hope more moms slap sense into their children. Spare the Rod Spoil the Child....


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> she was simply applying phycology


With all those head slaps, I think she's a devotee of Gibbs on NCIS. :supz:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, Sail...
> You're just letting your British point-of-view influence your estimation of the behavior of us colonials.
> And now you've gone and gotten your Union-Jack undershorts all in a twist...
> 
> ...


I think that rates another :goofy:

Just pointing out that civil disobedience and property damage has a long history in this fine country as a way to make your views known.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> If the mother had been disciplining her son before the rioting began, and if she had been seen doing it, more likely than not, she would have been arrested for it.


 If she were white, I'd agree with you.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I see, I am the only one that wonder what happen to the media.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> ...Just pointing out that civil disobedience and property damage has a long history in this fine country as a way to make your views known.


Yes, that's as true for us colonials as it is for both sides in Northern Ireland. (Last I heard, Northern Ireland was still part of Great Britain.)
And then there were the Luddites...

It ain't just us.


----------

